# Opinions?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

What do you guys think about a 8ft shimano teramar rod w/ 706z for pier fishing (kings and reds).


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Love the Terramar rods. What is the model number you are considering?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tms-x80xh


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That and the 706Z should handle anything on the piers.


----------

